# Second Suit Attempt and Pictures



## Euro (Aug 20, 2011)

After the first suit, I learned a lot of little tricks and things not to do for the second suit.  This guys name is Georg.  His Uniform is still coming in the mail, in the mean time, this is what he rocks around in in a more public setting so as not to get people all up in arms when I'm suiting alone (as in I'm the only suiter).





http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281519_10150267262272983_585217982_7925156_493556_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0267262562983_585217982_7925160_2338145_n.jpg

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0267262347983_585217982_7925157_6861132_n.jpg <-- Oh Gee! face

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0267262737983_585217982_7925163_7820079_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0267262847983_585217982_7925165_6281497_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0267263132983_585217982_7925170_7465674_n.jpg <-- I need to pin my handpaws to my sleeves >.>;;;

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...50267263297983_585217982_7925173_124231_n.jpg <-- Zebras are noble steeds

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0267263542983_585217982_7925177_6083263_n.jpg <-- One of my three handlers for that day XDD

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0267263857983_585217982_7925181_2809951_n.jpg <-- There was a string at the back of my mouth that was driving me nuts...

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...50267264607983_585217982_7925191_546510_n.jpg

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0267264532983_585217982_7925190_7303106_n.jpg <-- Snugs from my brother from another mother


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2011)

Not so sure about the eyes but it is pretty well done.


----------



## Euro (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks for the reply X3
The pupils werent painted on when these pictures where taken and theyve since been added and the eyes themselves reset X]


----------



## Selphius (Aug 20, 2011)

The fur looks pretty neat.  Picture with the tiny zebra ride is hilarious. Cx


----------



## Euro (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks XD
though in retrospect that probably wasnt the smartest of ideas, almost flipped myself over that thing several times (because not being able to see well = poor judge of how far to swing yourself on that thing and not seeing what to hold on to quick enough)


----------



## Kyan0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Good job. ^^ the bottom jaw seems a little bit big, but I hear its hard to make it moving with felines. Certainly original though. a priest kitty X3 lol


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 30, 2011)

It looks like you have a lot of the basics down for this. I don't see seams where there shouldn't be any. Your eyes don't appear to be made of paper either. However your jaw is far too thick, and the bottom jaw alone is boxy and far too big. The upper jaw on a cat is what's supposed to be bigger, with the bottom jaw needing to be smaller. If you make another attempt at this head study up some really good feline heads done by people like Artslave or Beetle-cat to get an idea of how the jaw is supposed to look so you don't end up with a Jey-leno chin-cat thing.

Other than that for your first attempt it's looking pretty good.


----------



## Dracofangxxx (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow! You sure have a unique face shape... It's very cartoony, I like it :] Good job! :]


----------

